# The boat.



## seminole wind

Tried to figure out what would work with camping and having a boat to fish with. Well my boat came in today. White, poly-plastic, 10 feet long and 51 inches wide. 100 pounds. I can get a dolly to be my "other" man to carry it. I'm waiting for the little electric trolling motor.
.
But boy did I make a mistake with the battery. I got a 12 volt which is fine. But got confused on the amp hours. I figured I would get 100 amp hours (ah). Not realizing that thebattery would be bigger than a car battery and weigh 60 pounds!!! So I had to order one about half that size. 

So hopefully I can get everything together by next weekend. And take pictures.


----------



## robin416

Oops. Have you worked out how you're going to get everything to wherever you're going at the same time?


----------



## nannypattyrn

I was just wondering the same thing! We had friends some years ago that had a motor home. They are didn't want to use it as transportation once they got to their destination so they had a small truck hooked on to that, then since they were going fishing they hooked the boat to truck which was hooked to the MH. They had 3 kids at the time so the boat and truck was loaded with cases of clothes and personal items, we'll, they looked so funny moving down the road.


----------



## chickenqueen

Don't forget the battery maintainer.You can keep the battery hooked up when not in use and it will always be charged and ready to go.


----------



## seminole wind

My husband has a trickle charger for that. And the TT stays plugged in to the electric. I really wanted to have everything at one time but I order everything by mail. So I'm waiting for the motor. And the smaller battery which may need to be charged. But I can't wait to go beyond that bend where I fish.. 

Down here the cold isn't really a factor in going or not, or camping or not.


----------



## dawg53

I'll be getting a trolling motor off Craigslist in a couple of months. I'm buying a new boat trailer next month. I'm also having a mechanic give the boat motor the once over. 
I worked on the boat this morning and will spend more time on it next week. I have to add a cleat to the port and starboard bow, install rubber floor mats inside bottom of bow hull, install new seats, make a cover for the bait box, buy a battery. Yesterday I bought a portable fish/depth finder with transducer including side scan sonar for $80, new price is about $279, great deal off Craigslist and it works perfectly.
Sheepshead and Weakfish are killing it, wish I was out there going after the Weakfish...excellent eating.


----------



## seminole wind

Weakfish, mmm, I'm jealous. That's the only fish I ever caught. Yea I put my battery up for sale on CL.

Robin, Patty, I misunderstood the question. My pickup bed is wider than the boat! It's 10 feet long so it will have to be propped up. Not a big deal.  So we can unhook the trailer and drag/carry the boat off. At some point I may have to buy a wheel like dolly that rolls one end and I carry the other. The battery and motor can be stored underneath the TT.


----------



## dawg53

I just bought a trailer dolly last week from Harbor Freight. It's easy to assemble. It doesnt work well on wet or soft soil as it does on cement. I've been trying to figure out if I can somehow put 'balloon' wheels on it, but it's not at the top of my priority list.
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=trailer+dolly


----------



## chickenqueen

I like my canoe.We can throw it on top of the van and go.It's light and 2 people can easily transport it.We bought a little trolling motor(as big as a car battery) and get to places in the lake you can't get to otherwise.It's great!!!Next year I want to try some of the bigger lakes.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I like my canoe.We can throw it on top of the van and go.It's light and 2 people can easily transport it.We bought a little trolling motor(as big as a car battery) and get to places in the lake you can't get to otherwise.It's great!!!Next year I want to try some of the bigger lakes.


You tell us this now? Catch any fish? What water? I guess you own a fishing pole?


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> I just bought a trailer dolly last week from Harbor Freight. It's easy to assemble. It doesnt work well on wet or soft soil as it does on cement. I've been trying to figure out if I can somehow put 'balloon' wheels on it, but it's not at the top of my priority list.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=trailer+dolly


So, you're going to use that to get your boat from the car to the water? It would be simple to change to bigger tires, but then they might rub the boat. Maybe a longer axle. I was looking at something like this http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Kayak-C...146031?hash=item3f39e36eef:g:yr4AAOSwd4tTzBR5


----------



## dawg53

LOL Karen. I'll be using the trailer dolly when I return home from fishing. I unhook the boat trailer from the hitch on the truck, onto the dolly. Then walk the dolly with the trailer attached wherever I want to set it. Of course the boat is on the trailer too.
As far as bigger tires go, I think a longer bolt might work but not sure.


----------



## seminole wind

I think we should all get cabin cruisers. Dawg I think you have it better than me on the water because the gulf gets intensely hot and stagnant with no breeze. My sister said it's ungodly hot out there. It's a good thing we didn't get that pontoon. At least on your side you get the ocean breeze.


----------



## dawg53

The first pic is what the ocean looks like when I have to work. The second pic is what the ocean looks like when I'm off and ready to go fishing.


----------



## seminole wind

Uh, no. 

I remember (the setup being) there's a place we dropped out boat in the water about 5 miles from Riverhead. On a map it looks like LI NY is a big fish and Manhattan is the worm. The Riverhead end is where the 2 tailfins separate heading east. Riverhead is where the tail actually starts the split (the most western spot). Well we frequently went up the "tail part" in docked in the town part of Riverhead, could get something to eat, and motor out again .

One day it was real calm. Only we came back out and there were enormous waves like a storm. I had never seen the bay like that. We ended up having to take the waves at a 45 degree angle , passing out dock and then passing our ramp from a different angle. I was saying my prayers . That was the worst I experienced -ever. Good thing is the only two people I ever trusted on the water was my best friend's husband and my dead ex husband.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> The first pic is what the ocean looks like when I have to work. The second pic is what the ocean looks like when I'm off and ready to go fishing.


Dawg are you saying that you have places to fish where you're not directly on the ocean?


----------



## seminole wind

I bought a boat. 22 foot bow rider. 1998 but all redone. why? I feel like I'm surrounded by perfect boating water everywhere, and need to utilize it. there are so many places to drop a boat in the water here. Have to drive to Miami to get it. i'm taking my sil with me- he's been a boat mechanic as a kid working at a marina. now he's 35. 

i'm glad I still know how to drop a boat in the water, LOL. the last 2 are before pictures.


----------



## seminole wind

my panic mode was in thinking I'm "not supposed to" have too many toys. but, I kept thinking about it and it's not like I've spent gobs of money or overspent what I should. then a few months ago Megyn Kelly on Fox news wrote a book and quoted her father as saying think about living as "hurry up i'm dying". Since then I figured I don't want to die saying "shoulda woulda coulda". 
there are places to camp that you can take a boat and camper to and being within less than an hour from here we can tow them both up with 2 cars and stay for a week, and have the kid next door check on the chickens which are all in pens that are big. the horse is boarded and the dog will be forced to go with us. haha.


----------



## dawg53

Nice looking boat and trailer Karen. Just curious, why did you choose an inboard/outboard? Make sure you have the title and registration for the boat, registration for the trailer. Florida is a stickler for proper paperwork.


----------



## seminole wind

thanks for reminding me. I did ask the seller about them.

I would love an outboard. I/O is not my first choice but I have a son in law who worked on boats for years. And my BF's husband is a self taught boat mechanic for over 35 years that I know of. we all moved to florida so he lives about 45 minutes south of me. so it's not like I think they're any better.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> thanks for reminding me. I did ask the seller about them.
> 
> I would love an outboard. I/O is not my first choice but I have a son in law who worked on boats for years. And my BF's husband is a self taught boat mechanic for over 35 years that I know of. we all moved to florida so he lives about 45 minutes south of me. so it's not like I think they're any better.


I guess the good thing about inboard/outboard engines are like car engines and a knowledgeable car engine mechanic could easily work on them. I dont know much about them.
I've always liked regular outboards for their ease of access. The 2 strokes were easy to work on...change the spark plug or coil and you're good to go, but not the new ones though. The 4 stoke outboards are expensive to work on. I'm getting ready to find out just HOW expensive they are in a few weeks when I put mine in the shop for a look see before I go out on the water.
I'm looking for a trolling motor for back up, but dang, they are expensive also! I bought a reconditioned 12v battery for $50 the other day. Can you believe that, a reconditioned battery? I'm only using the battery for the navigation lights, bilge pump and aerator. New batteries are very expensive. I dont know why everything is so darn expensive!? It's frustrating.


----------



## dawg53

BTW Karen; you might consider putting trailer guides on your trailer. Your SIL can mount them. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## seminole wind

oh, good idea! anything to make life easier.


----------



## seminole wind

yea trolling motors are pricey, but for a motor I think reasonable. the priciest thing imo was that battery! for a small boat it was over $100 bucks. and weighs 30 pounds. what the heck is a reconditioned battery? 

I had a laugh last night . I had asked you if there was boating water other than the atlantic. I looked at the map and see how much water you really have!!!! lot's.


----------



## dawg53

Here's a link to reconditioned batteries, I've never done it. We have several stores around here that sell them, more like warehouses. If you buy one, inspect it thoroughly for leaks. The first one I bought had a small hole in the side and leaked fluid. I didnt notice it until I got home. I took it back and got another battery. The only thing wrong with it was the handle broke off. They put a new handle on it and it qualified as 'reconditioned' lol. I checked it for a full charge and it was just fine and it works great. I didnt ask about warranty though, I guess I shouldve.
http://reconditionedbatteries.net/
http://www.gobatterydepot.com/


----------



## seminole wind

I don't know what reconditioned is. but rechargeable batteries can only be charged a certain amount of time before they won't hold a charge. how do you know how used these batteries are?


----------



## seminole wind

so. I tried to wire the money to the buyer, but it didn't go thru. I think they have a limit on the amount. seller won't take paypal, which is understandable with the fees. he would like cash or wire transfer. what I will do is overnight him a personal check or bank check made out to his name. that's it. i'm not doing cash or western union. that's reasonable, right?


----------



## robin416

Karen, have you been to see the boat? Did you leave a deposit?

Why can't you give him the balance when you go to pick it up?


----------



## seminole wind

I sent a deposit paypal. I did not see the boat. since i'm not going to pick it up, he asked me to wire his checking acct. the balance. but my bank has a 4k limit per month so I told him I would overnight a check made out to him and sent to his address. he still requested wire. he asked the name of my bank. 

so we will see.


----------



## robin416

I have red flags popping up all over the place. No way in Hades would I be sending money to something I haven't seen and don't really know exists. Craig's List has that type of thing happening all of the time. They steal pics from a real posting and then post it as it's theirs. 

I saw that a lot when looking for the new used hunting truck. There were several occurrences where the price was low but not so low that is was scary. I contacted one of them and had a response wanting me to text them. I didn't, something didn't feel right. Within hours the post was gone. Then I spotted more during the time we were looking, they would only be there for 24 hours and then vanish.

Just recently I found out the same thing is happening on Amazon.


----------



## robin416

I have red flags popping up all over the place. No way in Hades would I be sending money to something I haven't seen and don't really know exists. Craig's List has that type of thing happening all of the time. They steal pics from a real posting and then post it as it's theirs. 

I saw that a lot when looking for the new used hunting truck. There were several occurrences where the price was low but not so low that is was scary. I contacted one of them and had a response wanting me to text them. I didn't, something didn't feel right. Within hours the post was gone. Then I spotted more during the time we were looking, they would only be there for 24 hours and then vanish.

Just recently I found out the same thing is happening on Amazon.


----------



## dawg53

Red flags everywhere! I smell a scam. Back off Karen!


----------



## seminole wind

I called my bank and they said the transfer didn't go thru because I used the wrong low limit transfer. so the bank legitimized the transaction including his bank account. so we'll see from here. hubby didn't feel anything was abnormal. so I will have to wait and see.

I have gotten attempted scams on amazon that I caught. the last one was actually made with a check from a company that the bank had no record of.


----------



## seminole wind

ok. red flags. I made 2 wires with a bank representative. both came back with account error. now this sucks. but at least I get my money back. thanks for the heads up. first off he wasn't taking a bank check the day of pickup. he wanted cash. I don't do cash. then he wants a wire. both came back with acct number not correct. 

well there's plenty of boats around here for sale.


----------



## dawg53

Just a heads up Karen. Buying a boat is like buying a car. You have to go see it in person and go for a test drive, especially used cars...same with used boats.
Exception with boats might be small boats with small motors. You can have the owner hook up a water hose with 'mickey mouse' ears and put it on motor intakes, then start up and run motor. However, the motor may look and sound good, and 'pee' correctly, but it should still be put in water and put through its paces.
With boats, the money is in the motor. Tch ching!


----------



## seminole wind

Thanks. You are right and it turns out there are PLENTY of boats locally for sale. Andyou are right, a test drive should be made. I'm so boated out right now, i need a breather. dawgl, there are plenty of boats with outboard motors.

Did you ever look at those pontoon boats? They are surprising simple, like plywood and wires on top of 2 air tubes, LOL.


----------



## robin416

Or there's always a catamaran, it's got a hammock between the pontoons.


----------



## dawg53

I like pontoon boats, but I havnt the need to own one. The bigger the boat, the better!


----------



## seminole wind

I can't believe that those ww11 planes could take off from there. 

The whole boat thing has become a mess. He claims he won't return my deposit because i'm scamming him. so I filed a claim with paypal. he has the boat back up for sale on ebay.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I can't believe that those ww11 planes could take off from there.
> 
> The whole boat thing has become a mess. He claims he won't return my deposit because i'm scamming him. so I filed a claim with paypal. he has the boat back up for sale on ebay.


Actually Karen, that's a pic of the aircraft carrier that I was on, the Eisenhower. 
It has 4 catapults to launch planes and jets. It's really a sight to see watching the planes and jets take off from "vultures row" way up on the island structure, especially at night. It's really cool watching the jets go full throttle with afterburners when launching. Deflectors raise up from the deck to deflect the heat and flames straight up in the air away from other planes and personnel.
WWll aircraft carriers didnt have catapults. The carrier had to turn into the wind to launch planes. Turning the ship into the wind gave the planes the "lift' they needed to get airborne.

BTW, I just got my boat title in the mail from Tallahassee.
I'm putting the boat in the shop Tuesday to get the motor checked out. I think it needs a new thermostat, it pees very hot water, not normal IMO.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm happy for you getting things together. I never realized how much water you had around you. you live in boat paradise. i'm having problems with getting my deposit back so I filed with paypal. 

there are so many eligible boats for sale around me. one even says will trade for travel trailer, LOL.


----------



## dawg53

Having water all around us has its drawbacks. When it comes to fishing or boating on weekends and if the weather is nice, forget it. All the boat ramps/parking lots are packed with trucks, boats and trailers, fishing spots over run with people and sightseers. Holiday weekends are worse and FWC are everywhere. There's alot of boat traffic on the waterways and it spoils fishing.
My plan is to hit it during the week when everyone is working lol. 
I've checked out a few places where to put my boat in during the week and there isnt anyone else there heheheh.
If you would, let us know if you get your money back from paypal. My wife ordered a product off ebay/paypal and it should have been delivered 2 days ago. No response from the seller. I'll let you know how it turns out for her.


----------



## seminole wind

I've filed with ebay/paypal a few times and always had good results-meaning getting my money and shipping back. I just don't know how this will work with a deposit. does your seller have a rating?


----------



## dawg53

The seller's rating is 99.8%. My wife reported the seller yesterday. She got a message from ebay telling her to wait until 13 January, then they will act on it if she hasnt received the item by then.


----------



## seminole wind

yea, 2 days is nothing. does the item have tracking on it? look under your purchase history. sometimes sellers add that .

looks like I may be covered under the motor vehicle protection. it was not an unrefundable deposit. and eBay's hints for fraudulent sellers is wanting cash or a wire transfer before the item is seen or quickly. plus his wire transfer failed 3 times, which may have pushed me toward cash. 

so now I won't buy anything that says they won't take paypal as payment. my other "no's" are anyone that has less than 99% rating, or none or a small numbers of deals. I think this guy didn't want any record of the sale. nothing with his name on it. seems his reasons of avoiding fraud were leaving me vulnerable to fraud.


----------



## dawg53

There wasnt a tracking number, that was the first thing I asked my wife. The seller has excellent reviews. I'm scratching my head on this one.
I've dealt with sellers with a 92% rating without any problems...but that was a long time ago when I bought motorcycle stuff. I guess times have changed, crooks are everywhere.


----------



## seminole wind

yea they are everywhere. if ebay or pp get involved, they really do get involved. either way, you'll get your item or a refund.

I've gotten my money back on several items-a saddle with a warped tree, a stolen cell phone, 2 bottles of marek's vaccine. I once won 2 pillow shams that stunk so bad of cigarette smoke I had to toss them- I mean really bad smelling. 

with boat ramps, it looks like this area is not populated with the amount of boaters that other places have like Jacksonville or tampa. I remember waiting on long lines in NY.


----------



## chickenqueen

Remember the weather is really bad in a lot of places and it probably affects shipping w/ highways and such closed down.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Remember the weather is really bad in a lot of places and it probably affects shipping w/ highways and such closed down.


that is a very good point. the snow storms were supposedly in a line from north to south moving across the country.


----------



## seminole wind

if you pay with paypal, you're covered and you have 45 days to file a claim with ebay. so don't worry unless she ordered marijuana.


----------



## robin416

LOL on the MJ.

We need to figure out how to get you to be as suspicious as we are. You might have been out a lot of money and have nothing to show for it. Maybe check in here before making that big jump?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> if you pay with paypal, you're covered and you have 45 days to file a claim with ebay. so don't worry unless she ordered marijuana.


LOL. It was a nativity set. No dopers around here, I dont put up with that nonsense.
She paid with her credit card but not through paypal.


----------



## seminole wind

I was joking about the mj. I know visa has helped me out a few times.


----------



## seminole wind

robin416 said:


> LOL on the MJ.
> 
> We need to figure out how to get you to be as suspicious as we are. You might have been out a lot of money and have nothing to show for it. Maybe check in here before making that big jump?


LOL. you are right. next time I look nearby. and some sort of pretest. i'm still trying to solve this dilemma about camper/boat. I do like camping on solid ground.

my daughter wants to move to Tennessee. she wants me to move too. I wonder about not having enough water. I looked at a map. holy moly! have you seen the rivers and lakes? so many. but the prices are better on houses in Kentucky. she asked me about Cleveland. uh, no. I like green in the winter.


----------



## robin416

Karen, are you willing to deal with the cold again? Because it does get cold in both states. I lived in the very south of TN and we saw temps in the zero range more than I'd like. Last year I saw they had daytime temps near zero.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> Karen, are you willing to deal with the cold again? Because it does get cold in both states. I lived in the very south of TN and we saw temps in the zero range more than I'd like. Last year I saw they had daytime temps near zero.


Didnt you mention there were alot of tornadoes also?
We cant handle that kind of cold. We're staying put here in Jax. After 2 days of 25 degrees in the mornings, it's currently 65 and very nice. We're expecting around 70 the rest of the week and weekend, night time lows in the upper 40's/low 50's.


----------



## robin416

dawg53 said:


> Didnt you mention there were alot of tornadoes also?
> We cant handle that kind of cold. We're staying put here in Jax. After 2 days of 25 degrees in the mornings, it's currently 65 and very nice. We're expecting around 70 the rest of the week and weekend, night time lows in the upper 40's/low 50's.


Oh hell, yes. The tornadoes! I so do not miss that. Every other week, even in January having tornadoes. We've had a few since we moved here but no where near what we had there. And the northern part of TN seems to really get them bad.

I stood and watched one go barrelling through a place I had been just a few minutes earlier. Nope, uh uh, not moving back in to that.


----------



## seminole wind

Really!!! Tornados scare me. I don't mind some cold. Just not for months.


----------



## seminole wind

I guess paypal believes me because they put the $500 deposit back in my account. I will be giving out my very first negative rating. In about 16 years.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sem,you ever thought of getting a canoe or small jon boat?We have a canoe w/ a small trolling motor and go to the lakes and smaller rivers.We put in on top of the van-no need for a trailer,lights or tags-or even to register the canoe itself.You don't even need a dock,a good trail to the water's edge will do.Dale and I can carry it around w/ ease.The only problem is the lack of room but it holds 2 people,fishing poles,tackle and cooler.What more do you need?


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I guess paypal believes me because they put the $500 deposit back in my account. I will be giving out my very first negative rating. In about 16 years.


I'm glad you got your money back Karen. My wife canceled her order and is getting a refund.


----------



## seminole wind

Good for you. The seller is not the only one. Sometimes it may pay to hit the question button in the add and see how quick they answer and how.

The boat. It started with a boat to get off the dock for fishing. I had got a plastic 10 foot boat that fits in my truck bed, bought a little anchor, trolling motor,battery and charger. Then it became a pontoon. but would have to tow separately. How complicated can this get. So I ordered another 10 foot white boat, and all will be well, able to take it with us. I don't want to paddle.

And bonus is hubby may not get in it so yes! some alone time !


----------



## dawg53

How much thrust does your trolling motor have Karen? I still havnt found one yet on the cheap. I'm looking for a 12 volt 42"/55 lb thrust, saltwater. The cheapest I've found is a new one at Walmart for around $205. Used ones on Craigslist are just as expensive.
I'm still waiting for a status call on my boat motor. I DID tell the mechanic I wasnt in a hurry lol.


----------



## seminole wind

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VYP3R9G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

that's the one I got (being clueless about trolling motors), but I figured erring on the stronger side would be okay.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VYP3R9G/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> that's the one I got (being clueless about trolling motors), but I figured erring on the stronger side would be okay.


Freshwater 40lb thrust, that'll get you moving, nice.


----------



## chickenqueen

Dawg,try Sportsman's Guide,I got a 38# thrust freshwater motor for around$70 dollars and I know they had saltwater and bigger ones listed but don't know about prices. http://www.sportsmansguide.com/


----------



## seminole wind

I think amazon is a lot cheaper.


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> Freshwater 40lb thrust, that'll get you moving, nice.


I got freshwater? I do salt water!

It's salt water


----------



## dawg53

I finally ordered a saltwater trolling motor from Walmart. Our nearest store is only 2 miles away, pickup is the 20th.
Next is the boat trailer and I already have one lined up. Fortunately the dealer is willing to take the old trailer off my hands, easy transaction to get the registration out of my name.
All this and I'm in the process of selling my moms house in Georgia, what a pain in the neck. I'd rather be fishing lol.
Speaking of pain in the neck, I went to my chiropractor for the first time in about 6 months the other day. You shouldve heard my back cracking when the doc was making adjustments. The best part was when he contortionized my body and made my lower back (L4/L5) pop back into place...total pain relief! Phew!
Then he cracked my neck, no more neck and shoulder soreness, nice!


----------



## nannypattyrn

I don't think I would still be upright without my chiropractor!


----------



## chickenqueen

You all talking about fishing makes me want to go.Next weekend it's supposed to be 60 w/o rain.I may pack up the canoe and go,or just go w/o the canoe.Some fresh catfish sounds good right now.


----------



## seminole wind

I have never had catfish. I do want flounder, or sea trout. no weakfish here. I like mild tasting flaky fish. cooked easy, pepper, garlic, butter , maybe salt. I broke down and bought frozen the other day. what do people see in bluefish?


----------



## dawg53

[QUOTE=seminolewind;130787 what do people see in bluefish?
Fertilizer for my bushes or cut bait for red drum or black drum, whole blues as shark bait.


----------



## seminole wind

LOL. Some people up north love them. They fill their freezer.


----------



## chickenqueen

Catfish has it's own flavor and does not taste fishy at all.They are easy to hook and put up a good fight.


----------



## robin416

Not to mention, tender. They are about my most favorite fish to eat and I don't like fish.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Catfish is one of my favs for frying and salmon or tilapia for grilling. I don't have a good access to fresh saltwater fish or seafood.


----------



## seminole wind

Okay I'v never had catfish! But since it does exist around here and I have a pole rigged for bottom fishing, it may be interesting. I heard they had a lot of bones that you end up eating. is that true?


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, do you have a knot for securing a boat to a hook in the pickup bed?


----------



## seminole wind

I have been working on this idea of a long paper bag, like 6 feet long and 3-6 inches wide that has that plastic coating on the outside to slip a rod in for convenience and free of damage. Disposable. The heavy paper may even be hook proof . I did look for something and they sell like long protective things made out of a loofah type mesh material. which is good but not compatible with a hook.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Dawg, do you have a knot for securing a boat to a hook in the pickup bed?


I'm not quite sure what you mean. My current boat is on a trailer. 
I HAVE tied down 12' long boats in the bed of my truck. Types of knots I use are; bowline, square knot, half hitches.

BTW; I pick my boat up tomorrow. The motor is where the money is at. The motor got thoroughly checked out and serviced. Compression was normal, thermostat good, oil/filter, new lube oil in foot etc. It needed a new impeller though. That's what I figured it needed anyway. Next up; new trailer.


----------



## seminole wind

Glad your motor checked out. Good luck with the trailer. Are you replacing one?

Ithink you answered my question. What I want to do is slide the boat upside down , stern in first. Then, unlike my DH, who needed a trailer (5x8) and about 20 feet of rope, I intend on needing one piece of rope going from a hook inside the pickup bed, through the eye on the bow of the boat to the hook on the other side of pickup bed so it doesn't slide out. sound easy? I can use any ole Karen knot on one side, but shouldn't I use a correct knot on the other? Like a half hitch seems good, but can't it slide out or loosen? Maybe I just want to "wow" some ole Navy person with my knot expertise. 

Did you get yourself an anchor?


----------



## dawg53

I'm not keen on hooks trying to secure something in the bed of a truck. To me, it seems if the boat shifted just a little, it could put some slack in the rope and it might come off the hook. Currently I use shackles to secure things with rope, only because Ford designed the tie downs in the bed of the truck real goofy so that you cant run rope through them. But the shackles fit through them...go figure.
Why not put the boat in the bed of your truck right side up? For me it was easier to throw everything in the boat like the fishing poles, gear etc...(not lifejackets, they'll blow out.) Then unload it when you get to your destination. OR dont unload it and just put it in the water. I've done that before when I was younger and with a friend (without the motor attached to the transom lol.)
I've always secured the stern with rope on one of the boat handles located on the stern, doesnt matter which side. Then with the bow sticking out the lowered tailgate, I secured the bow with rope running back to the closest tie down in the bed of the truck. I like to keep it simple, but secure. Just tie whatever knots you want to use Karen, just as long as the boat doesnt go flying out of the back of the truck 

I always use a 14lb to 16lb danforth anchor shackled to a 6' chain with rope. We have strong tidal currents especially at the jetties and inlets where I like to fish. The wind is a factor also.
I have a mushroom anchor as back up emergency use only. This is why I was also looking for a strong trolling motor in case the boat motor crapped out for some reason. Been there, done that!

I have also used a mushroom anchor for beaching a boat or freshwater fishing in a lake.


----------



## seminole wind

I don't blame you for having a trolling motor backup. being stalled in a current going the wrong way is not good.

by hooks I mean these bars on the sides of the bed that you can run rope through. Not exactly hooks.


----------



## Maryellen

Good you got your deposit back. Never pay until.you see the item in person. And with PAYPAL-NEVER send money as friends /family. If you do it's harder to put a claim in for a refund and paypal rules do not cover that way of sending money


----------



## seminole wind

Yup. That's why I like paypal and like to pay thru it. Gives me some protection.


----------



## seminole wind

So my deposit covered my new little white boat. We picked it up today. Dawg. you're right. The boat slid into the pick up and I tied it across the back. I did want to do everything myself because eventually I will have to because Hub's health is not too good. I told him I didn't need his help I should have known that he would pick a fight over that. So he accuses me of treating him like he's stupid. So this time, LOL , instead of taking the defensive, I went right back saying " You're always doing everything for me - does that mean you think I'm stupid? I think it ended the argument right there. 

Any way. Got home and slid the boat on to the grass and put it away. So when I use it. I will jump up in the bed and using a rope, pull the boat into the bed. That is not hard. The boat weighs 100 pounds. Can't wait to use it. It will be my first little motorized boat.


----------



## dawg53

Watch your back when pulling the rope. Put your legs into it.
I got a new saltwater trolling motor last week. I'll be getting the new boat trailer after Feb 8th. Then I'll finally load the boat up.
The portable depth finder I bought off Craigslist, the transducer shaft might be too short. I'll see when I first put the boat in the water.


----------



## seminole wind

I have one of those lined pick up beds so the boat slides right on and off - one handed, LOL. As for sliding it from the truck to the water, I'll have to be more creative. They have dolly wheels for that but I don't know much about them.


----------



## seminole wind

My sister caught a flounder just fishing off the beach! The size of a large platter! I'm so jealous. I still do think there's alot of flounder more inland - but you need to set up your rod for it.


----------



## dawg53

Flounder are fun and a challenge to catch. They dont strike like a regular fish. The best bait to catch them is live minnow on a flounder rig. You have to watch the tip of your rod closely. It will jiggle once or twice. Then count 10 seconds and set the hook.
For me, most of the time it's been a crab lol.
Here, there are guys that take their boats out at sunset, wait just before low tide and wade in the water, and they gig flounder. They gig quite a few flounder in that manner.
Not me, I'll stay in the boat lol. 
I used to fish at night in the boat when I lived in Georgia. I'd head out to the jetties. You really have to know the waterways and what you're doing while fishing at night in a boat. I wont be night fishing anymore. You can catch just as many fish during the day.
I've used a similar rig like this for flounder:


----------



## seminole wind

I just bought 2 of them! Also this flounder hook that sits on a disk that's about an inch round. Have you ever used your chicken feathers? I'm still not ready for live bait .


----------



## seminole wind

I just got a new reel for a rod I have. It feels deluxe using it. It will go on this longer rod I have. Good to try beach casting with.
I should my little boat in the water this week and give it a try.


----------



## Maryellen

That is sooo awesome! I hope you get alot of fish in your new boat


----------



## seminole wind

Here's the pic, Dawg:


----------



## dawg53

Very nice open face reels Karen. I have 5 of them and one baitcaster. One of my open face reels is mounted on a 12' surf casting rod. I havnt mastered casting with it and I've watched plenty of Youtube videos on how to cast it. I just cant get the knack of it even with practice.
However, I've caught plenty of fish on my other poles by simply casting out about 50'. Plenty of whiting, pompano close to the beach as well as other fish.


----------



## seminole wind

Pompano!!! OMG! Did you eat it? I heard they were good.

I know what you mean about mastering a longer pole. I've never had a 12 foot pole. I had a 7' here but it was too long for me. So I've been casting with a 5/6' poles. I'm ready for my 7 foot pole now. That's what I'll use to "surf" cast. Or "Gulf" cast. I have yet to see surf out there, LOL.

Is your 12' too heavy or too long or too bulky?


----------



## seminole wind

I went to a county license place last week. Took a number and waited. Only to be called then told my sales receipt did not specify the sales tax. So that was a NO. Yesterday I go to our county center with the other receipt that has the sales tax specified on it. I have no idea why one receipt has sales tax and the other just shows one lump sum.

So, I'm directed to the only open door that's in the back of the building. Then information gives me the wrong directions in the building. Then someone told me it's in the building next door. So I go to the next building , find the license office and take a number. I'm called and that woman takes about 30 minutes to get my paperwork done. Then I have to sit again and wait for the cashier to call me. I ask her if she's charging sales tax. She says yes. I show her the receipt that I paid it. So she says I needto sit and wait for the first lady to fix her error. Another 30 minutes, and now her supervisor has to check all the paperwork. Then I have to go sit and wait for the cashier to call. So what I've learned from today is I SHOULDN'T HAVE EVEN BOTHERED. THIS IS FOR A 9.5 FOOT PLASTIC BOAT WITH A LITTLE MOTOR THAT RUNS OFF A 12 VOLD BATTERY!!!!! I can't believe this stuff. 

Not to mention the fishing reel I received from Amazon. It was scratched. I paid for new! So I sent it back and ordered another one. This one is scratched as well! So that goes back too. So I will wait for the 3rd. And hope it's new. I wouldn't worry so much about a scratch, but salt water won't be doing a scratch any favors. 

I hope the rest of my week is actually boring.


----------



## dawg53

I truly hate going to the tax collectors office for anything, what a pain in the butt! I have to get there 1/2 hour early before they open. If not, I'll be in there all day long. Even when I get there early, there's always 2 or 3 people before me!
Registering anything with the state of Florida is a real challenge and they dont cut you no slack. 
They charge you fee after fee after fee for the most nitnoid reasons. (However, I do like e-titles for $10 extra.)
I bought my new boat trailer yesterday. It has the model and serial numbers etc, on the sales paperwork which includes sales tax and price. I cant register it because I have to wait 2 weeks for the certificate of origin from the manufacturer. By state law, I have 30 days to register it or face penalties. Cutting it close. 
The good thing about all this nonsense is that once it's in the system, renewing registrations can be done online or by mail. I do it by mail and choose to register everything for 2 years because it's MUCH CHEAPER AFTER the initial registration.
When I switched residency from Georgia to Florida, I had to show a hand written letter from my wife that I was living at the same address as her, along with 2 documents showing proof of the address where I was residing (utility bill, phone bill.) 
It reminds me of a WWll movie, like at a German checkpoint, gotta show your papers to the guards to let you through. Sheeesh.


----------



## chickenqueen

Sounds like a big hassle.I'm glad it isn't like that here in Ohio.If you go to the BMV at the right time,you're in and out in under 30min including waiting for new driver's license.We didn't have to register our canoe and we tie it to the top of the van so we don't need a trailer.It ain't a big luxury cabin cruiser but we still have a lot of fun.I need to get a couple of decent life vests.We have the big orange ones that are a pain and get in the way.Last year I took it off and a park ranger came out of no where and scolded me and threatened to ticket me.


----------



## Maryellen

Oh yeah what a hassle.. that stinks you had to go thru that


----------



## seminole wind

dawg53 said:


> I truly hate going to the tax collectors office for anything, what a pain in the butt! I have to get there 1/2 hour early before they open. If not, I'll be in there all day long. Even when I get there early, there's always 2 or 3 people before me!
> Registering anything with the state of Florida is a real challenge and they dont cut you no slack.
> They charge you fee after fee after fee for the most nitnoid reasons. (However, I do like e-titles for $10 extra.)
> I bought my new boat trailer yesterday. It has the model and serial numbers etc, on the sales paperwork which includes sales tax and price. I cant register it because I have to wait 2 weeks for the certificate of origin from the manufacturer. By state law, I have 30 days to register it or face penalties. Cutting it close.
> The good thing about all this nonsense is that once it's in the system, renewing registrations can be done online or by mail. I do it by mail and choose to register everything for 2 years because it's MUCH CHEAPER AFTER the initial registration.
> When I switched residency from Georgia to Florida, I had to show a hand written letter from my wife that I was living at the same address as her, along with 2 documents showing proof of the address where I was residing (utility bill, phone bill.)
> It reminds me of a WWll movie, like at a German checkpoint, gotta show your papers to the guards to let you through. Sheeesh.


Nitnoid is right. Yes renewing online is the way to go


----------



## seminole wind

However, I had a beautiful day Monday at the beach casting. It was just a lot of fun being there. 

2 weeks worth of aggravation on the scripts. I finally called the doc's office and she said she will refax the script that was made for 9 months!! 2 hours later I go to the pharmacy, but they haven't filled it yet. So I wait. She says all they have is 3 pills and she will order more. All this trouble and they have no stock but 3 pills. Aside from me, who didn't restock before they had only 3 pills. And anti cholesterol pills are not rare!!! I am over people. No wonder I live the life of a hermit.


----------



## chickenqueen

I understand how you feel about people.I've always said I'm not racist,I hate everybody!!!!LOL I prefer the company of my animals anymore and Dale,I still like being around him(well,most of the time).


----------



## seminole wind

That sounds like being acceptable racist. Lately my parents have been annoying too. My dad- I'm in the middle of a sentence and he turns to start talking with someone else! I got so mad (inside) I left. 

I've been practicing that for a year now. If someone has to converse with somebody else in the middle of my conversation, I just walk away or ignore them after that. Some actually get the message! I really don't need anyone making me feel less important. 

I'm glad More and more stuff can get done online. Makes for less contact with flesh and bone people.


----------



## chickenqueen

The other day some "friend" came to get my brother to send him back to FLA.My brother had been here since July because he was drunk,really,really sick and homeless in FLA.We got him well,he had quit drinking for a couple of months and I was trying to talk him into getting a job.When the "friend" was waiting for him I went out to ask why he was sending my brother back to FLA to be drunk and homeless,to go back on welfare and spend his days figuring out different ways to buy alcohol w/ food stamps.Well,the "friend" preferred to play w/ his phone,ignoring what I was trying to tell him. So I quit trying and went to talk to the chickens-who always listen to what I have to say.I figure my brother is 48 y o and if he wants to live like that,so be it.This is the 2nd time we tried to help him and I'm not going through it again.He prefers drunk and homeless and sick and he can have it.It hurts to see him like that but we tried to help him.I no longer feel bad or sorry for him.He choose drunk and homelessness and he has to live w/ the consequences.It's beyond my control...


----------



## dawg53

He hasnt hit rock bottom to want or need help.
Pray for him.


----------



## seminole wind

Yes pray for him. My first husband was an alcoholic and rock bottom did not stop him. I was his "enabler" for 11 years. About 10+ years after that it finally killed him. I guess death was rock bottom. It's a hard thing to quit. Can't say everyone finally does save themselves. What I learned is that no matter what you say or do , nothing but the alcoholic can save themselves.


----------



## dawg53

I got my Certificate of Origin for the boat trailer today. I'll be heading over to the tax collectors office first thing in the morning with all the paperwork. 
I told my wife that I'm surprised Florida doesnt require a Certificate of Origin for toilet paper, good grief.


----------



## seminole wind

LoL. I don't get why they want to plug up their system with alot of stuff they don't need to. Oh wait. They need their jobs.
Have fun tomorrow.


----------



## seminole wind

Haven't really done anything this week. I got my package of 3" tall numbers. They are going to look pretty big on a 9 foot boat.


----------



## seminole wind

I am back on the boat hunt for a little 20 foot deck boat (cushions around the outside and not in the middle.)

I just don't see camping on my husband's A list. I see camping as he sitting there for 2 days with a face, and me having fun going fishing. At least if I get him on the boat, I can have fun fishing, and if he sits there with a face, I'll just dump him overboard.

My dead ex and I had a boat and fishing on the beach has made me miss the water. We have pretty nice water here. It's not really cold, and kind of shallow, and has not been over run with boaters. And at least I can take a boat out by myself. Many deck boats have incorporated a potty that you step down into. Kind of interesting.


----------



## dawg53

There's a saying about boats Karen; you either love em, or you hate em. Years ago I owned a 19' open bow type boat with a 135 Johnson outboard on it. It was a money pit. Not only that, I found out that as I was getting older, it was getting tougher to handle a big boat ie; trailering the boat at the dock by myself, cleaning it, maintenance, hauling it to the shop for service or repairs etc...it got to be too much. Back then, parts and labor for service and maintenance wasnt too expensive. Nowadays it's outrageously expensive.
I also had a 12' aluminum boat at the same time but gave it to my sister. I remember the ease of handling the boat, no maintenance and how simple it was to flush the small motor and do maintenance on it myself.
I got rid of the 19' boat and bought a 14' aluminum boat with side console and motor. I loved that boat and after a day fishing, it was very easy to trailer it and go home. I wasnt wore out or anything and had plenty left in me to clean fish. 
Age plays a factor for sure, more so here in our area due to the heat and humidity, it just wears you out.
Now you know why I recently bought another 14' boat. Another reason I prefer smaller boats is that they can go places where bigger boats cant, not to mention cheaper taxes etc...
As far as a potty goes, a 5 gallon bucket and a roll of toilet paper comes in handy when you need to go...no problem.
The best time to go out on a boat here is during the week day. Forget weekends and holidays, everybody and their kin is out on the water.


----------



## seminole wind

Hey I remember the days of a bucket, toilet paper and a blanket, LOL. Now they have these "popup" dressing rooms for the potty.

I have to think about the work and expense involved.


----------



## seminole wind

Well I sold the travel trailer in 6 days on ebay. The family is in Buffalo, and the guy left last night to pick it up. I did end up downloading 86 pictures to smug mug! They are paying cash.

So, I will be looking for a smaller boat, maybe 18-19 feet with a trailer. So I''ll have the choice of trailering, dry storage service, or dock space. There are tons of boats for sale around me. 

This is because Hubs does not care for camping since all he can do is sit at the campsite. He can't really walk well. So I would be off having fun and he would not. He did say he would get on a boat. At least you're moving. And if he doesn't, I will just go alone. So I want to get a boat I can handle myself. 

More thinking.


----------



## dawg53

Karen, I thought you already had a small boat?


----------



## chickenqueen

Why don't you combine a camper and a boat and get a cabin cruiser.You could camp on the ocean and maybe visit different ports and beaches.


----------



## seminole wind

The thought had crossed my mind. But they seem a bit claustrophobic to me. Did you ever look inside one? It's worth thinking about, I guess. 

I have been looking at Hurricane deck boats. They are wider and are laid out with long sofas, not like a typical boat. I will dig up a picture later.


----------



## seminole wind

Well the guy loved the travel trailer/camper. I had the ac on the night before and it was Cold! in there when he got here. It seems the guy works nonstop and his kids have everything known to man, and his wife as well. Cabin in the woods, boat, pool, 4 wheelers, etc. Now he has a camper.

I had to go get chicken feed today. They had baby pigs and boy did they stink! Poor sales girl. And, of course on the way to Ranch Hand, I bought a boat. It has a new trailer. However, for $225 a month, they hose it off, run fresh water thru the motor, and gas it up (I pay for gas) and put it up on dry storage, like boats up in rows. And you call and they put the boat out and tie it at the dock all ready. I think that's pretty cheap for all they do. And I got a super price on the boat. I will be enjoying this even alone. Hubs doesn't know yet - he's still pouting over something stupid. I go for a lesson on Friday. It's a Hurricane 2014, 19 foot.


----------



## Maryellen

Woah that boat is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## dawg53

NICE! How about a pic of the motor? What size motor? Glad it has trailer guides too, you'll be thankful for that.
Did they take care of the titleing and registration for you? That would be great if they did!


----------



## chickenqueen

Wow!!!It's really nice looking and has shade.When are we going fishing?


----------



## Maryellen

I keep coming back to this , that boat is beautiful.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Wow!!!It's really nice looking and has shade.When are we going fishing?


Any time someone wants to visit-we'll go!

Dawg it's a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke, just serviced. A bit overpowered ya think for a 19 foot boat? It has hydraulic raise and lower and trim I believe, and hydraulic steering. It has a Lowrance on it but I know nothing about it. I would just like depth finder and GPS because when you're out on the water, everything looks different when you're wanting to go back to the ramp. I ordered a hanging dressing room curtain that velcros up, and a potty that uses plastic bags. Someone recommended a bit of kitty litter for the bag.

They take care of the title and plate, etc. I got this one, a Hurricane 188 19 foot because it's known for it's stability because it's 8+ feet wide.

This way I can get away when I want (something badly needed), LOL.

Since the boat me and the ex had in the 80's, I have gone from only feeling safe going out with 2 people in the world to taking it out myself. Maybe it's because of cell phones and trolling motors. I will say I needed a lot of confidence to do this. Hubs is handicapped and I do need to learn it all and will do that without him and his "input".

Tomorrow is my lesson, LOL. If the weather is good.


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> Wow!!!It's really nice looking and has shade.When are we going fishing?


Any time!...........


----------



## Maryellen

If you are going to use kitty litter ,use arm & hammer natural litter, it's ground up corn husks and won't hurt the environment if it gets dumped in the ocean by accident


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Any time someone wants to visit-we'll go!
> 
> Dawg it's a 150 Yamaha 4 stroke, just serviced. A bit overpowered ya think for a 19 foot boat? It has hydraulic raise and lower and trim I believe, and hydraulic steering. It has a Lowrance on it but I know nothing about it. I would just like depth finder and GPS because when you're out on the water, everything looks different when you're wanting to go back to the ramp. I ordered a hanging dressing room curtain that velcros up, and a potty that uses plastic bags. Someone recommended a bit of kitty litter for the bag.
> 
> They take care of the title and plate, etc. I got this one, a Hurricane 188 19 foot because it's known for it's stability because it's 8+ feet wide.
> 
> This way I can get away when I want (something badly needed), LOL.
> 
> Since the boat me and the ex had in the 80's, I have gone from only feeling safe going out with 2 people in the world to taking it out myself. Maybe it's because of cell phones and trolling motors. I will say I needed a lot of confidence to do this. Hubs is handicapped and I do need to learn it all and will do that without him and his "input".
> 
> Tomorrow is my lesson, LOL. If the weather is good.


It's not overpowered, I'd say it's just about right. You'll love the power tilt/trim. I dont have it on my current boat, but had it on my previous boat including hydraulic steering.
I've never owned a Lowrance system. But if I'm not mistaken it should have everything you need; depth finder, GPS, fish finder, maybe side scan sonar.
They are too complicated for me. If I were to understand it, it would have to be OJT with someone knowledgeable about it. Then I'd have to write it down step by step. Owner's manuals are too complicated to figure out.
I usually have a compass in my boat, fairly easy to remember north, south, east and west: 0=north, 90=east, 180=south, 270=west. I do have a Hummingbird portable depth/fish finder with side scan sonar, not in color which is ok with me and it's simple to use. Since I'll be fishing near jetties, a depth finder is a must have IMO. Also sandbars come up quick during tide changes.
You're going to love it I'm sure.


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg here's the motor.

I actually need a depth finder and a compass. We have some pretty shallow water here. I told my dad it has a clip that if you fall off the chair, the boat stops, LOL. I'm not liking too complicated. Portable would be fine for me.


----------



## dawg53

I think all boats have that clip. Mine is attached to the emergency shut off button on the tiller handle.
Super nice boat Karen. I cant wait for you to take it out and let us know how it went! :


----------



## dawg53

Here's a couple of pics of my 19' boat I had. It had a 135 Johnson 2 stroke.


----------



## chickenqueen

Thinking about you guys out in the ocean with those big powerful boats is going to make me feel like a primitive when I'm putting around a man-made lake in a canoe!!!You go,guys!!!


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Thinking about you guys out in the ocean with those big powerful boats is going to make me feel like a primitive when I'm putting around a man-made lake in a canoe!!!You go,guys!!!


Out in the ocean: Hah, not this dawg. Hands down the best fishing is around jetties which stretch from shore to no more than 1/4 mile out lol. 
On calm days, I've seen kayaks and canoes fishing at the jetties and intercoastal waterway. They are perfect to go up in the small creeks where a bigger boat cant go and they catch alot of fish especially around oyster beds.
I know one guy that had a 17' boat that used to go offshore about 22-30 miles to the gulf stream and fish. He would also fish wrecks closer inshore. 
He wanted me to go out with him and I politely refused and thanked him.
I know how afternoon thunderstorms pop up real quick around here and dont want to get caught in one. I'm always watching the sky when I'm out in a boat.
Close inshore you can get back in a hurry.


----------



## chickenqueen

No matter where I go,I can see the land from the water.I received our new lifevests yesterday.We had those old thick orange ones that are too bulky and mess up my casts.I've been looking for a couple of years for a reasonably priced thinner one.I found them this year for less than $14 apiece.Can't wait to try them out.This year I'm going to try getting our fishing licenses in the comfort of my own home on the internet.It's got to be better than standing in line waiting on someone to figure out how to do licenses.We always went to the same place but the clerks are never the same and we always get the new ones....


----------



## seminole wind

I have a life vest that is flat and if needed you pull a cord and a can of co2 (?) fills it real fast. 

I don't plan on going so far with the boat. I went out for a test drive today. The marina guy said it's not too windy. So we took it down the channel about a mile or more then opened her up. Nice. Then I drove it back-nicely. It's an easy boat. It has a Lowrance depth finder that you really need here. All around us you can see sand bars. The water is pretty shallow for about a mile out from the shore. It was a bit choppy out there but better test in reality than glass like water.

We are full of pontoons in this area. They are probably smoother on the water, but they really get yanked around in the wind. Whereas, my boat handles the wind better but is a bit rougher ride than a V hull. I think I did right getting something that I can feel confident with. For the 19 feet, the max people is 9. 

It has no table, so I looked at folding tables. For a home, $50 or so, same table for a boat, $89. 
But I had fun!

Does anyone know what's involved to hook up a 12 volt car-like battery to have like electric stuff to plug in?


----------



## dawg53

Sorry Karen, cant help you with electric/electronics. I get mine done at a marine/boat shop.

CQ. No worries if you lose sight of land. A compass will get you going back in the right direction.


----------



## chickenqueen

Where I boat,it's impossible to lose sight of land.Plus,I'm the typical female with no sense of direction,even with a compass.Learning to read a compass is on my bucket list.


----------



## seminole wind

I do need a compass. Or look for a gps phone app. I know the lowrance does depth, but I don't know anything else about it.

I plan on taking the boat out and studying that thing, or getting the model number and looking up directions online.

The marina sold me this kit that has everything in it that the boat needs to go out: 4 life preservers, anchor, rope for the anchor and tying up, horn, flare gun and flares, and whatever else is in the box.

The boat has a lot of storage. I'm glad I didn't buy privately because the marina is very helpful on stuff I don't know, which is everything.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> I do need a compass. Or look for a gps phone app. I know the lowrance does depth, but I don't know anything else about it.
> 
> I plan on taking the boat out and studying that thing, or getting the model number and looking up directions online.
> 
> The marina sold me this kit that has everything in it that the boat needs to go out: 4 life preservers, anchor, rope for the anchor and tying up, horn, flare gun and flares, and whatever else is in the box.
> 
> The boat has a lot of storage. I'm glad I didn't buy privately because the marina is very helpful on stuff I don't know, which is everything.


Dont forget the fire extinguisher and a paddle or oar.


----------



## chickenqueen

And a can of Co2 in case you go overboard!!!


----------



## seminole wind

Dawg, I have2 fire extinguishers. Do I need an oar?

CQ, the can is built into the vest. Where do you go boating? 
I would never go where I can't see land. Too scary.

I really thought I had a boat until I saw that carrier that went to Korea! OMG! Those things are incredible. It says it's a Nimitz class. At least I know who Nimitz was.


----------

